# LED Tails - All car colors



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

1> Estoril:

















2> White:









3> White and very Dirty:









4> Silver:

















5> Boston Green:

















6> Silver and smoked?









7> Calypso


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You need a cosmos black one.

:bigpimp:


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

With Bimfest plates on it.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Makes the E36 looks soooo much more Modern....(I Especially like the Alpine White one!...Hottt) :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Makes the old E36's looks a lot better. I love how the lights keep the body line flowing.

Ack, dirty white M3.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Ack, dirty white M3.


  Are you saying I should wash my car? Is that what I'm hearing here? Are you saying my car is dirty? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

